# Turtle Wax Black Box Test.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*So Having had The Turtle Wax Black Box Kit for a few months...

I Finally got to try it out...:lol:

Thank you for the Retail Box of Turtle wax Black Box...

From... Vicky @ Turtle Wax Limited... Thank You Vicky and sorry for not getting this tested Sooner...:wall:

I feel especially Blessed as Turtle Wax as a rule, do not Send out Products for testing to sites such as Detailing World and never to individuals.

However as im Special...:lol: Well a Pest, Vicky Relented and Possibly to shut me up, Sent The Turtle Wax Black Box i Requested...

So Packaging and labelling...



















Instructions...










Contents...










Nice spread all you could need for application apart from Gloves....:wall:
Yes You Do Need Gloves...

Nip out for some from the Petrol Pumps...:lol:

Gloves are a pre requisite every bottle in this kit is colour charged...

Black Pigmented Cleanser... whats that all about a cleanser that stains...??
Black Carnauba Blended Wax...
Black Spray detailer... yes the bottle is clear that shows how Pigmented the QD is...:lol:

Now the Contents,

Black Pre wax Cleaner 300ml scales read 390 grams.
Black Carnauba Blend Wax 300ml scales read 353 grams.
Black Spray Detailer 500ml scales read 577 grams.
Applicator Cloth for use with Black Pre-Wax Cleaner x1. White...
Sponge Applicator for use with Black Carnauba Blend wax x1. Nice Black Turtle wax foam pad...:thumb:
Microfibre cloth for use with Black Spray Detailer X2... One is a light Grey the other a darker Grey.

Apart from no gloves a very well thought out pack...:thumb:
However please note all instructions are on the main Box, nothing about use on the wax or the cleaner Bottles, apart from keep away from children.
The Detailer does have some instructions but just to say to spray on panel or cloth to remove the wax or the cleanser.

So Curly swirly Bonnet...










First up Black pre wax Cleanser... Now for me a cleanser implies removal of contaminants... not to dye something...
It could well help strip anything prior to aplication of the Wax Blend, and as a bonus leave some pigment behind?

Pop top but need's unscrewing first to remove the foil seal from the bottle first, then screw pop top back on.

Smell reminds me of something from my youth but i cannot for the life of me narrow it down, never mind put my finger on it...:lol:

This stuff as all the rest of the black box liquids will mark your hands and can be washed off but wearing some gloves would save a lot of hassle...:wall:

Now products spreads pretty well needs a bit of pressure and hazes fast vert fast infact.

Now it should be possible to buff off easy as the finger swipe revealed, however instructions say use the Black Spray Detailer... Has a Slight Chemical smell to the Detailer...

I decided to use the lighter of the two grey Micrfibre's for the Cleanser removal...

I recommend spraying the detailer onto the cloth rather than the panel as its Black very Runny and can spray where you dont want it...:wall:

I sprayed one side panel and it ran all down the tyre and the alloy... so spray on the cloth and then apply to the panel in question...:thumb:

Spreads easy and removes the Cleanser no problem...:thumb:

Next stage...

Apply the Black Carnauba Blend Wax to the Black Foam pad provided... After again removing the foil seal under the pop top lid.
Smells of the popular smell of mine, the Cherry Glaze... Yum Yum...:lol:
Spreads on the panel pretty easy and Hazes Super fast...

Again seams to move easy with the swipe test...

However the Instructions say use the Detailer... Is a very sensible idea as detailer will often be used for troublesome wax or polish removal.

However in this case the pigments it will lay down are all part of the colour build up...:lol:

So all went on with no issues only the cleanser could take a bit of spreading.
All came off fine no patchy issues im pretty sure the Detailer will have helped there also.

Now does it Fill the swirls...???










Afraid Not... Fills Slightly but does not hide the Swirls...

Does give a darkening to the paint... If the paint was say duller from UV damage then maybe you could get a more starker contrast like the image on the front of the Turtle Wax Black Box Front...










However that didnt happen to mine as apart from the swirls the paint is very good.
Previous owner had it garaged most of the time so it had been spared the 24/7 exposure it now gets with us...:lol:
No way has My paint had such a stark deepening of the colour like the images to the front of the box.










Yes it has darkened the paint slightly and if your close enough on a half covered panel you could see it but its only lightly.

Its a nice clean crisp look but you cant really tell from 3 feet away next to an untreated panel.

A very well laid out kit as mentioned apart from no gloves in the kit you have all the application and removal cloths and pads you need...:thumb:

I would have loved to have had a lovely deep richness to the finish however as my paint is so good in pigment, as is the case with so many products it adds very little to sound un bleached paint.

The rain finally came late on after dark and the sections done with the Turtle Wax Black Box Kit had uniform round beads and moved reasonably fast off the car...:thumb:

Now i Estimate from the sections i did that the i could do the whole car with...

The Detailer... 6 Times thats removing the Cleanser and the Wax so you could say actually if used as a detailer, the whole car 12 times...

The Pre Wax Cleanser... I estimate 8 Times i could do the whole of the Polo...

The Black Carnauba Blend wax... 7 Times i could get round the whole of the car.

All dependent on your car size and application.

Thank you all for reading...:wave:

Big thank you to Vicky and Turtle Wax Limited for the Turtle Wax Black Box they sent me to test for the Detailing World Forum...:thumb:

*

*Ok Update...

After the Heavy Rain of last night that my good lady drove through... so i cannot comment on sheeting while driving...:lol:

I will leave another day or 2 before washing but after all the Rain and as mentioned my Better half driving through it... i inspected the car today...:thumb:

Well the Untreated panels Certainly had far More obvious Dirt on them and More Rain spotting...

The Turtle Black Box treated sections were showing less volume of soiling and less rain spotting...

I Have Sections Treated with Turtle and some bare...

So armed with a 15 litre bucket of water and a huge jug..:lol: 
I set about timing the water sheeting timing the panels individually and also simultaneously...:thumb:

Findings were...

Bonnet...

Bare Panel... 11 seconds to clear the water... 
Also a great deal of soiling still sitting there.

Turtle Black Box wax treated section... 6 seconds to clear water...
Also more of the soiling was removed from just the plain water rinse than on the bare panel... but could still see the soiling.

I moved on to time the water sheeting on the side panels.

Bare Panel... 9 seconds to clear the water with some rivulets left behind.

The Turtle Wax Black Box treated sections cleared the water in 6 Seconds panels left clear of water...:thumb:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Updated with brief sheeting and soiling removal test...:thumb:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Gave the Car just a double snowfoam and rinse on Thursday far to hot for a bucket wash.

Friday gave 2 bucket Wash...

Black Box treated sections still sheeting faster than the bare panels.

The distinction between the treated and untreated panels is barely perceptible now a real struggle to find the line, I do not imagine it to be there after another wash.*


----------



## OctyNik (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like you got it done "ride on time" before the rain set in - *gets coat


----------

